# The Taurus Curve (.380)



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

So, in Taurus' attempt to think outside the box... they offer The Curve. Very different, very interesting and sure to draw attention and hate. The name "curve" comes from the concave design to increase comfort and naturally follow the curves of the human body. With a stainless steel barrel, belt clip, laser and light built into the design... it should hit the streets at the $350-$400 price point to compete for a piece of the fiercely competitive .380 market.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*The Curve, and Problems I Foresee:*
• Someone else pointed out that The Curve was built to sell in a particular niche market, to people who probably will not ever either build skill or practice, but rather only want to follow the modern trend of going about armed. I agree with this assessment.
• The Curve is essentially without sights. Its laser will wash-out in daylight, as will its flashlight LEDs. In darkness, its laser will wobble all over the place, when the gun is in inexperienced hands. This will cause even more panic than ordinarily experienced, and lots of wild shooting.
• Its waistband clip is in the wrong place, making access difficult. Its shape is not conducive to safe, firm, or sure gun handling in presentations. These factors will cause even more panic and wild shooting.

*What's Good About The Curve?*
• It's a right-hand-only gun, so at least 15% of the population can't use it to shoot wildly and inaccurately.


----------



## phudd (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like a solution in search of a problem.
...and it's a Taurus. Getting a good Taurus is like rolling a hard eight. It happens, but it's not the safest bet on the table.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

phudd said:


> Looks like a solution in search of a problem...


I disagree. It's a solution to an existing problem.

Here I am paraphrasing another writer/analyst, who presented his opinion in another place:
The problem that The Curve addresses is the saturation of the handgun market, at least in the matter of experienced shooters or thoughtful novices.
Taurus is seeking to widen the handgun market, by appealing to inexperienced, knee-jerk handgun wannabees. The person I'm paraphrasing believes that Taurus will be successful in this attempt, and that The Curve will do it for them. I agree with his analysis.

The Curve is "cute."
It looks "new," "modern," and innovative.
It marks its owner as someone who is (forgive me) "ahead of the curve."

The Curve is definitely not, um, aimed at the experienced and thoughtful self-defense shooter.
The Curve is aimed at people who will never, ever shoot it. Its market is the large group of American "hip" consumers who want the newest thing, but who never use half of the stuff they buy.
These people will carry their Curves, loaded of course, just because that's the "hip" thing to do.
That's the bad part.

The good part is that these silly "hip" consumers will bolster our ranks, and become knee-jerk pro-gun voters.
They won't want to lose their newfound, modern, innovative self-defense, um, thingie-doohickus. Yeah. Whatever.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably the ugliest handgun available, but I appreciate Taurus thinking outside the box so to speak. It will draw more innovation from other manufacturers (which is good). Whether or not it succeeds remains to be seen, but fresh ideas are always welcome (even if we don't agree with the result).


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think Jeff Cooper said, "A gun is meant to be comforting, not comfortable"!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Clint Smith, not Cooper.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Are the batteries included? I think that Taurus will upgrade and include an i-Phone in the next model. Use care when you answer it though. :smt018
Goldwing


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like a Shick razor to me.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a problem with the use of weapon-mounted flashlights, except by professionals in a tactical environment (or perhaps equally well-trained hunters out in the field). It's definitely NOT a feature I want inexperienced civilian gun owners to have. Remember the fundamental safety rule, "don't point a weapon at anything you're not prepared to shoot"? A barrel-mounted flashlight invites (darn near forces) inexperienced users to walk around constantly pointing their weapon at things they haven't seen, to say nothing of adequately assessed.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A laser or a flash light on a gun can be very dangerous. Just think the bad girl know allways exactly where the defender is. Just Aim, without laser a few inch above the laser and shot. The bad girl won.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> A laser or a flash light on a gun can be very dangerous. Just think the bad girl know allways exactly where the defender is. Just Aim, without laser a few inch above the laser and shot. The bad girl won.


A weapons trainer told me to always hold flashlights with your arm fully extended to the side of your body for exactly this reason...although that's not still not going to help much if the BG is to your side or rear.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Best is, when you made it in a safe room in your house not having the room light on. You want to have the advantage against the intruder of being familiar with the room/location. 
Than never hide in straight side of the door. Means if you go in a room never make a strait line between you and the door because the bad girl could shoot straight through the door and hit you. A bed or mattress is not a very god protection. Never have the laser or flashlight on the weapon on when in the safe room. You would give away immediately your hiding place. Take a flashlight and place it on the bed facing the door or a drawer chest again facing the door and hide yourself on the opposite side. A Intruder that breaks the door will be automatically be drawn to the light first, means you can see her but she can't see you that gives you a little advantage to aim and shoot.
I'm not a friend of this rails and lasers and flashlight on a gun. I know it looks sharp, and makes the pimple girls and boys on school giggle and chuckle a little. But it is in the most of the situations dangerous. It gives you location and your hiding away. If you can't aim without a laser get yourself professional shooting class. 
Laser and flash lights are equipment for Law Enforcement and Military when they do a search in a house or an apartment and don't expect professional defense, and when multiple forces can safe each other backs. For a civilian single home defender is that behavior just dangerous almost suicidal.
But however you wishes are. It looks sharp on Campus that for sure.
Opinion off.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

The "Curve" might just be the darling of the "Homies" down in the "Hood". Works well in droopy drawers.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the "View", it looks like a gimmick. The only Taurus I own now is the PT738, and so far it runs well for me. About the only thing I can say is that Taurus needs to worry about making sure the products, they already have in their lineup, are running properly...going for a curved gun is kinda overlooking the obvious with their guns. JMHO.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Taurus' marketing department has really come up with some great ideas but I think they're reaching with this one. 

But I suppose it would depend on the radius of your body to determine if you really need one of these or not.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spike12 said:


> ...I suppose it would depend on the radius of your body to determine if you really need one of these or not.


Quite the opposite, in fact.
Because your body is curved, the pistol you carry needs to be straight.
That way, the handle of the gun stands proud of your body just a little. This allows you to grasp the weapon and establish a firm, full firing grip on it, before ever beginning your presentation.

And then there's the issues of the badly-placed clip, and the lack of sights. (Laser and flashlight do not replace sights: They don't work well in daylight.)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Quite the opposite, in fact.
> Because your body is curved, the pistol you carry needs to be straight.
> That way, the handle of the gun stands proud of your body just a little. This allows you to grasp the weapon and establish a firm, full firing grip on it, before ever beginning your presentation.
> 
> And then there's the issues of the badly-placed clip, and the lack of sights. (Laser and flashlight do not replace sights: They don't work well in daylight.)


Your probably a skinny guy Steve. A "kinda" chubby dude like me (5'8" @ 220 pounds) does not have a gun of that size stick out to grab easy. I know what your saying, and agree, but if your like me the point is moot with a small gun. I need a diet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I weigh 220, stark naked and dry.
Every pound is solid, well-exercised, subcutaneous fat.

...And, I'm self-basting!


----------



## Kynochco (Jan 9, 2015)

The Curve clearly isn't the ugliest gun out there, I think the SW Bodyguard is. As for the Curve, it looks like something a woman might place next to her vagina.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kynochco said:


> The Curve clearly isn't the ugliest gun out there, I think the SW Bodyguard is. As for the Curve, it looks like something a woman might place next to her vagina.


Does it come with batteries?


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Love, love, love it! I wish it would come out for a lefty.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Looks like the POS melted while lying on a dashboard.....Yuuuuk!


----------

